# Kijiji Alert - Oshawa area



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just found this, for those of you who love the feel of cloth covered wire:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ectric-PA-14A-amp-all-tube-W0QQAdIdZ538999322

J-75


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

So did you buy it ? Seems like a elaborate discription for $50 bucks. What are they going to do schedule 15 minute appointments and crack people over the head for $50 each.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

still...it'd be cool to work on...or even just hook the record player up too...true analog sound!


----------

